# Whey Protein



## Hollywood06 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just bought some whey protein and have a few questions about it.  is there any side affects from it? Does it work really good? and the only time i get to work out is at night right before bed. is it bad to drink some right before i go to bed or is that ok? thanks


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hollywood06 said:


> I just bought some whey protein and have a few questions about it.  is there any side affects from it? Does it work really good? and the only time i get to work out is at night right before bed. is it bad to drink some right before i go to bed or is that ok? thanks



It is generally safe. No adverse side effects unless you have kidney problems than you should already know that your health practitioner places limits on your protein intake. But for healthy individuals there is no problem with supplemental protein.

Since you workout at night I would opt for taking 
1 scoop whey
1 glass of milk or water
2 tbsp of peanut butter 
1 cup of cottage cheese

This will provide you slow and fast forms of protein for post-workout and during sleep.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hollywood06 said:


> I just bought some whey protein and have a few questions about it.  is there any side affects from it? Does it work really good? and the only time i get to work out is at night right before bed. is it bad to drink some right before i go to bed or is that ok? thanks



Its completely safe unless your diet has too much protein in it already which could be hard on your kidneys.  Whey is from milk.  Milk is 20% whey and 80% casein.  Getting whey protein in a shake makes it more available.  It saves you from having to have a meal ready after every frickin workout which is time consuming and unnecessary.  Whey is used primarily for post workout protein intake since it is a fast digesting protein with a really good amino profile.  I recommend, if you have the discipline, depending on what your goals are, taking whey within no longer than an hour after working out with a 3:1 ratio of simple carbs and protein.  The carbs help in the digestion of the protein including allowing you to recover better.  Also, when it comes to protein intake try to get at 3 solid meals a day.  All in all 5 to 7 small meals is the best way for the best gains.  A good rule of thumb I go by is protein every 2 1/2 to 3 hours.  Another thing is people like to take a drink before they workout.  There are added benefits, but in my opinion it is really unnecessary as the most important is post workout.  Anyways, this is what I can think of off the top of my head.  Im sure I could tell you more, but I am very tired and figured I'd be nice enough to help out.  Hope all this can assist you a good way.  Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 22, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> Its completely safe unless your diet has too much protein in it already which could be hard on your kidneys.  Whey is from milk.  Milk is 20% whey and 80% casein.  Getting whey protein in a shake makes it more available.  It saves you from having to have a meal ready after every frickin workout which is time consuming and unnecessary.  Whey is used primarily for post workout protein intake since it is a fast digesting protein with a really good amino profile.  I recommend, if you have the discipline, depending on what your goals are, taking whey within no longer than an hour after working out with a 3:1 ratio of simple carbs and protein.  The carbs help in the digestion of the protein including allowing you to recover better.  Also, when it comes to protein intake try to get at 3 solid meals a day.  All in all 5 to 7 small meals is the best way for the best gains.  A good rule of thumb I go by is protein every 2 1/2 to 3 hours.  Another thing is people like to take a drink before they workout.  There are added benefits, but in my opinion it is really unnecessary as the most important is post workout.  Anyways, this is what I can think of off the top of my head.  Im sure I could tell you more, but I am very tired and figured I'd be nice enough to help out.  Hope all this can assist you a good way.  Any questions feel free to ask.



Sorry, but did not realize you said you would be taking it before you go to bed...in that case I recommend you get a protein blend with fast and slow digesting proteins.  So in your instance since you have whey, grab you some casein also which will assist in absorption and recovery throughout the night.  Since you cant get the carbs before you go to bed because they will keep you up casein would be my choice to take with the whey.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 22, 2008)

It is a very safe supp and is helpful taken b4 and after a workout. I do not take it b4 bed so i really cannot comment on that.

I would not use it much as a meal replacement as i would try to get most of my protein from food sources. When you 1st start using it your body may not be use to the increase intake of protein and you will blowing some nasty gas but that goes away in a couple of days. Feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## Hollywood06 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks for all the info so far. i read in a mag and they said take one scop for lunch. i eat tuna and peanut butter for lunch will it be ok to take it with out working out? i really new to taking supplements. so if im getting on people nerves im sorry.


----------



## nni (Mar 22, 2008)

Hollywood06 said:


> thanks for all the info so far. i read in a mag and they said take one scop for lunch. i eat tuna and peanut butter for lunch will it be ok to take it with out working out? i really new to taking supplements. so if im getting on people nerves im sorry.



you should take whey throughout the day to meet your protein needs that your diet doesnt meet. the only real time it is necessary is post workout with carbs.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 22, 2008)

What do you guys think of Muscle Milk's protein called Evo-Pro?? It is the protein contained in MuscleMilk only without all the extra carbs and calories etc. It is a mix of whey and casein??


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 22, 2008)

biggfly said:


> What do you guys think of Muscle Milk's protein called Evo-Pro?? It is the protein contained in MuscleMilk only without all the extra carbs and calories etc. It is a mix of whey and casein??



That would be perfect since you workout before you go to bed.  Carbs are good for recovery, but sleep is even more important.  So just go with that and supplement with it before bed.  Remember as I said sleep is the most important when it comes to recovery.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 22, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> That would be perfect since you workout before you go to bed.  Carbs are good for recovery, but sleep is even more important.  So just go with that and supplement with it before bed.  Remember as I said sleep is the most important when it comes to recovery.



oh sorry I meant that would be perfect for hollywood....now for you the added carbs when you supplement post workout should be mandatory.  Even if  you are trying to lower you carbs, post workout is mandatory for recovery with a 3:1 ratio unless of course you are in hollywoods situation where he works out before bedtime.  In that case you want to allow yourself to get the best rest possible.  Carbs would interfere with you entering into REM sleep which is the most important part of sleep.  So you want to do your best to keep from interrupting that in his situation thus the best post workout drink would be whey/casein blend because you have the quick digestion for immediate recovery and also the slow digestion for recovery on through the night.  Now this would work just as if you took carbs because they are there primarily to aid in absorption and keep it going throughout the day while you are awake.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 22, 2008)

I got it...thanks. For me I should prob have a whey and a casein protein seperate as I work out in the a.m.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 23, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I got it...thanks. For me I should prob have a whey and a casein protein seperate as I work out in the a.m.



I would get some carbs in there too as A.M. is the most important time for carbs not to mention after workouts.


----------



## Hollywood06 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ive noticed some of yall said like 3:1 and stuff like that. what does that mean? what is the best thing to mix whey with? i tried to mix it with 8oz of water yesterday and it was gritty and i couldnt drink it. im gonna try 12oz of milk today. what have yall mixed it with the tasted good? thanks for all yalls help and information.


----------



## nni (Mar 24, 2008)

you dont need to do 3:1 (3 parts carbs to 1 part protein or 3g of carbs per 1g of protein). you can easily do 1:1, or if you are cutting you can swap out some glycine for carbs.


----------



## atmzsa (Mar 24, 2008)

Most of the stuff mixes fine, but i have a Hulk Hogan Thundermixer from back in the day that does a good job.  Not sure if they even still make it, but the box is pretty hilarious.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 24, 2008)

atmzsa said:


> Most of the stuff mixes fine, but i have a Hulk Hogan Thundermixer from back in the day that does a good job.  Not sure if they even still make it, but the box is pretty hilarious.



LOL....that is good sh** there!!!


----------



## atmzsa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, can't find it anywhere online...maybe I should stop using it and save it as a collectors item.

Come to think of it, I heard a rumor (dont remember from where and could totally have been made up, FWIW) that Hogan was presented with the idea for the George Forman Grill but turned it down because he felt the mixer was more in line with his image...we all know how that business decision turned out!


----------



## atmzsa (Mar 24, 2008)

SALTON/MAXIM HOUSEWARES ANNOUNCES LICENSE AGREEMENT WITH HULK HOGAN - PR Newswire - HighBeam Research 

found a news article from 1996 announcing the launch


----------



## biggfly (Mar 24, 2008)

atmzsa said:


> Most of the stuff mixes fine, but i have a Hulk Hogan Thundermixer from back in the day that does a good job.  Not sure if they even still make it, but the box is pretty hilarious.



Ya no doubt!!!! If he had done that he wouldn't have had to do that damn reality show, and maybe his wife would have stuck with him!!!! But good for George...shit he had like 26 kids he needed to support so it worked out for him!!!LOL


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 24, 2008)

atmzsa said:


> SALTON/MAXIM HOUSEWARES ANNOUNCES LICENSE AGREEMENT WITH HULK HOGAN - PR Newswire - HighBeam Research
> 
> found a news article from 1996 announcing the launch



you are correct...i saw it a few weeks back on his tv show.


----------

